
Our Methane Problem Could Be Bigger Than Scientists Thought - montalbano
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-19/new-research-says-humans-may-have-an-even-bigger-methane-problem
======
exochrono
Not surprising to me - the NYT article last year where they went around
filming giant methane leaks from seemingly innocuous natural gas wells made it
seem like the industry is treating it like a giant head in the sand kind of
problem. If they don't measure it then they can't be accountable to it, but
it's pretty easy to see the problem is huge.

[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/12/12/climate/texas...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/12/12/climate/texas-
methane-super-emitters.html)

------
millstone
The headline makes it sound like this is bad news, but isn't this actually
pretty good news?

Total methane emission estimates are unchanged, but now we know that humans
are responsible for a larger fraction. This means that we have the potential
to reduce total emissions more than previously believed!

------
BlueTemplar
Not surprising, considering the massive increase in natural gas extraction in
the recent years...

------
dmix
Why do I feel like I've read this headline a bunch of times before?

~~~
aqme28
Same. This article was less than two weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22268611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22268611)

